# Smoking is Bad.



## DanOstergren (Jul 28, 2014)

But bad boys are sexy. 

Feel free to chime in on how smoking is terrible, and intentionally  photographing people smoking and making it look good is morally wrong  and we should never photograph anyone smoking...   Ow! I think I just  sprained my eye. :roll:

EOS 5D (MKI)
1/1250 sec
50mm
f/1.4
ISO 250

B&W done in post. 






Feel free to chime in on how smoking is terrible, and intentionally photographing people smoking and making it look good is morally wrong and we should never photograph anyone smoking...   Ow! I think I just sprained my eye!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicely done Dan; if it weren't or the watch, there'd be a very 50s feel to this image.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow! I think this is my most favorite shot you have ever done!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Wow! I think this is my most favorite shot you have ever done!


Aaaw, I was hoping my selfies were your favorites...


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> Aaaw, I was hoping my selfies were your favorites...



Well to be fair you didn't take your current one...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 28, 2014)

I like the grill light pattern on exactly one quadrant of his face.


----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2014)

Love love love! I agree about the watch - without it, the picture becomes timeless.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah... love it


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 29, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of Begbie from Trainspotting:


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 29, 2014)

great shot, as always


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2014)

Really moody piece, dark and gritty. Can't help but really like this. The eyes are perfect.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 30, 2014)

Glad you guys like it. I agree the watch takes a bit from it being timeless (no pun intended), but I still like what it adds to the shot. It's not such a new age look that it looks out of place, and I still think it's stylish and subtle.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 30, 2014)

You either know a picture works or you don't, this one clearly works and there is no confusion about it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree with everyone else, but there is something weird going on with his left shoulder.  

The more I read critiques, the more I see (maybe look for) things that still don't bother me.  I'm hoping it's a sign of photography growth.

Back to the photo.  It reminds me of a war movie scene where he is having his first smoke after a nap and about to get out of a bunker to go kick some bootay!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 31, 2014)

Sexy maybe, but the "cup of coffee" that smokers tend to keep in their cars isn't.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 31, 2014)

Great photo Dan.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 31, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Agree with everyone else, but there is something weird going on with his left shoulder.
> 
> The more I read critiques, the more I see (maybe look for) things that still don't bother me.  I'm hoping it's a sign of photography growth.
> 
> Back to the photo.  It reminds me of a war movie scene where he is having his first smoke after a nap and about to get out of a bunker to go kick some bootay!


 Yeah, the shoulder does look strange.  I didn't notice until you pointed that out.  I'm not sure what caused it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 31, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> Sexy maybe, but the "cup of coffee" that smokers tend to keep in their cars isn't.


I don't get it.


----------



## deeky (Aug 7, 2014)

I like it like most of your stuff.  The eyes are great, but for me got dominated by the glaringly white cigarette.  Tone the cigarette back a little, brighten the eyes to pop, etc.

Oh yeah, and stop forcing cigarettes on little kids by taking photos of smoking.....


----------



## CAP (Aug 7, 2014)

I was going to like your image but that would be wrong.  So i will just say i Like.


Since i read this post i am now seeing stop smoking ads every where thanks alot.


----------



## kdthomas (Aug 9, 2014)

The bracelet and the eyes pop for me ... Agree w JacaRanda re: the subject's left shoulder.


----------

